# Platinum sprites



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2008)

The Platinum frame 1 sprites are now available with the sprite BBCode (full details in the sprite BBCode thread in the Read! forum).

[sprite=pt]Luxray[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Dialga[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Palkia[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Giratina[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Giratina-origin[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Shaymin-sky[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Rotom-flying[/sprite]

      

Feel free to use this thread to test.

(Oh, and if you're viewing this thread very soon after its creation: the sprites are in the process of being uploaded, so while some may not be appearing yet, they will in a couple of minutes.)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Seritinajii (Oct 12, 2008)

2nd post. =D

What about the Rotom household forms?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, deadly. Thanks, Butterfree!

*Test:*


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2008)

> What about the Rotom household forms?


Yes, they are there, labeled with the types of their extra moves. See the thread I linked to. :/

And it's "Regigigas".


----------



## Pelipy (Oct 12, 2008)

Neat. Even though I never use these.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 12, 2008)

^ Possible Platinum team for me? :o 

This is cool, thanks. :]


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 12, 2008)

|D sweet! *goes to update ASB profile*


----------



## Renteura (Oct 12, 2008)

<---epic win

edit:
 <--- also epic inw

ninty only updated the dpp sprites? ;_;
or did you only upload the dpp sprites so far, Butterfree?


----------



## spaekle (Oct 12, 2008)

iirc, only Pokemon in the Sinnoh dex got new sprites.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Talk about ugly.

Anyway thanks! Sprites are fun. 
I love that new Shaymin form as well.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 12, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> iirc, only Pokemon in the Sinnoh dex got new sprites.


:C


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 12, 2008)

^epic win.


----------



## Mercury (Oct 12, 2008)

^also epic win


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, noes.



So adowable!

And now...Mah RPG team!



And the Regigigas I caught in the Pot_ series!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

I wasn't going to post here agian but this forced me to.



Mewtwo said:


> So adowable!


Cute... overload.
It must be stretching its ears or something.
I am _so_ going to get this game now.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonderful, thankies :D


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Oct 12, 2008)

Yay, Platinum sprites. :D I think they're pretty awesome for the most part, though some (like the new Rotom formes) have weird outlines...


_Lalala, I can't hear you~_

  
Aside from what's already been posted, I think these spritters are nice too.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 12, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## nastypass (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 12, 2008)

Epic win, I think.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 12, 2008)

I know it doesn't get a new sprite, but it looks awesome anyway <3



Now this is more like it.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Nope (Oct 12, 2008)

EDIT:


Cutest^


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Flareth (Oct 12, 2008)

This is cool. :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 12, 2008)

Fwee Rotom. 8D



Doesn't Roselia look like a zombie now?


----------



## Diz (Oct 12, 2008)

You say Roselia looks like a zombie? Look at Cranidos!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


>


Ball Lightning, Oven/Toaster, Fan, Lawnmower, Washing Machine, Fridge?


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 12, 2008)

<3 Thanks butterfree!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

The ear shading seems... off, but at least they're both shaded, unlike the old one. Also, the foot isn't shaped so funny.

O_o


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh come on, Rotom-fridge would've been better. >:(


----------



## Alexi (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like a horse that got spooked by lightening.

Not very godly. :/


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Oh come on, Rotom-fridge would've been better. >:(


Using the household appliance names would be more ambiguous, though. This way you only have to remember "The Rotom forms use the types of the extra moves"; otherwise you'd have to remember whether it's "fridge" or "refrigerator", "oven" or "toaster" (some people think it's the latter), and "rotom-washingmachine.png" is just awkwardly long as a filename.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 12, 2008)

So, it's an oven, not a toaster?


----------



## Zeph (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome.



(They butchered Porygon-2 D: It looks... odd...)





I think I've got the idea...


----------



## ZimD (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww...
 Gross.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 12, 2008)

Testing...


----------



## PichuK (Oct 12, 2008)

Yaaay!


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 12, 2008)

Not bad, Butterfree mah honey cuddlebun. :3


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 12, 2008)

They didn't change it. ;~;


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2008)

n3n


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 13, 2008)

Fweeeeee.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Oct 13, 2008)

Works.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 13, 2008)

one of the non sinnoh dex pokemon that got a new sprite
also... what's up with shaymin's sprite? on my platinum rom it shows up like this:


----------



## Zeph (Oct 13, 2008)

No change D:



Slight change.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 13, 2008)

dp 
pt 
there's no change..


----------



## Zeph (Oct 13, 2008)

Ah. You're right.

I never really looked at the DP Bulbasaur sprite, but I thoguht it was slightly less angled than the PT one. Oh well.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 13, 2008)

normal, fire, water, electric, grass, ice, fighting, poison, ground, flying, psychic, bug, rock, ghost, dragon, dark, steel, unknown [in that order]

                 

Hell, an Arceus army! :D [aka Successful Test!]


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 13, 2008)

TEST TEST TESTITY TEST


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Huh, you're right. Form Pokémon can have messed-up sprites in the game code that are not actually used in the game; looks like Shaymin is one of them (I didn't notice it when I was getting all the sprites).

That also brings up the question of whether the frame 2 Giratina Another Forme I have is the right one. >< Anybody who has played Platinum, does the second frame of Giratina's animation in Another Forme have wings like the D/P Giratina or wings the same as the ones in the first frame?


----------



## Minish (Oct 13, 2008)

=D *hasn't seen any Platinum sprites at all yet*

Testie:


----------



## Scout (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Platinum sprites, I try my best to not to look at them. Holding that excitement off until I play the game. 

Skymin!

Rotom!!

I won a Porygon-Z ^_^


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait, so only the 4th Gen got new sprites or...?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Mostly only the 210 Pokémon in the Platinum Sinnoh Pokédex, but also some others.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 13, 2008)

...neither of them look that different. How come hardly any of my faves get a makeover? T^T Still, Lucario looks cool.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 13, 2008)

hm...


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 13, 2008)

Awsomeness!!! Yay!

 Grr... Me like this~


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing Sparkz said:


> Awsomeness!!! Yay!


I'm pretty sure that's Jolteon's D/P sprite. The one in the animation which you don't see in battle.


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 13, 2008)

Get out the way, because Houndoom shall get you if you don't!
 Not much of a difference here...
 Eevee army!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my _god_, Leafeon looks cuter than _ever_ <333333333


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 13, 2008)

*is still in awe of Eevee's crazy ears*


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm pretty sure that's Jolteon's D/P sprite. The one in the animation which you don't see in battle.


Many of the Platinum sprites look similar to the D/P frame 2 sprites. And many of the Platinum frame 2 sprites look similar to the D/P frame 1 sprites.


----------



## Rayquaza (Oct 13, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


>


He looks like he's saying: "Come on! Let's PARTY!"
Either that or he wants a hug....


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 14, 2008)

No hug for you!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Oct 14, 2008)

```
[*sprite=pt]Ho-oh[/*sprite]
```
Turns into

Needs to get fixed.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 14, 2008)

remove the '-'


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 14, 2008)

Peegeray said:


> dp
> pt
> there's no change..


wait a minute! I think there's a change in the shading. Platinum looks brighter to me.

EDIT: or smoother...


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 14, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Many of the Platinum sprites look similar to the D/P frame 2 sprites. And many of the Platinum frame 2 sprites look similar to the D/P frame 1 sprites.


So, in theory, in some cases the animations will just be reversed? XD


----------



## Eevee (Oct 14, 2008)

oh my god this is the best eevee sprite ever  :3


----------



## Black Yoshi (Oct 14, 2008)

SWEET!!!!


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 14, 2008)

Yesssss. xD


----------



## Callisto (Oct 14, 2008)

*runs off to get the game*


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 14, 2008)

lol.


----------



## Flora (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 15, 2008)

*gasp* I LOVE Glaceon's position. Now if only Espeon...I love Eevee's sprite lots...







Skitty's sprites hasn't changed :(


----------



## Neo Galactus (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool. :D

So the platinum sprites are on the sprite generator?


----------



## New Spring (Oct 15, 2008)

^ That's my team!! YAY!!! Here's its mascot: 

Everyone liekz !!!

edit: AHHH GLACEON IS SOOOOO CUTE!!!! *faints* *un-faints because mudkip water-gunned my face* YAY


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 15, 2008)

...just testing ^w^

Abomasnow looks win.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Abomasnow looks win.


Not as win as .

Okay I'll stop with this now.


----------



## Peegeray (Oct 15, 2008)

that eevee sprite isn't that great
the 2nd frame one is much better imo:


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't think there's a qwilfish change... uh...


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 16, 2008)

Glaceon's sprite IS awesomeness. The pose is my favorite of all the eeveelutions.


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## Kabigon (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 16, 2008)

POM POM.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 16, 2008)

Oooh, nice. I'll some how use these...


----------



## Rusty (Oct 17, 2008)

It looks so possessed:


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 17, 2008)

Stryke said:


>


O_o It wants to eat meh.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 17, 2008)

You gotta love that pose.


----------



## o_O (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 18, 2008)

For the curious, the only non-Sinnoh Dex, non-fourth gen Pokémon that appear to have new sprites are

       

Some of them are pretty subtle (Primeape's eyes only changed size slightly; everything else is pretty much the same), so I might have missed others.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 18, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


>


I believe this is the REgisteel sprite used in D/P in Germany. The rest of the world one was _very_ inappropriate there:


----------



## OrngSumb (Oct 18, 2008)

^Let me take care of those for you


----------



## Zeph (Oct 18, 2008)

ö

It shut its mouth. I can't remember any other Magikarp sprite that has its mouth shut.



RAWR~


----------



## kunikida. (Oct 18, 2008)

/   /

My Platinum team~ The Flareon/Floatzel depends on Piplup's my starter, or Chimchar. I'm loving all the sprites, but Tyranitar's the same. Why?!

Still lovin this-


----------



## Flora (Oct 19, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> ö
> 
> It shut its mouth. I can't remember any other Magikarp sprite that has its mouth shut.
> 
> ...


That Magikarp looks like it needs to breathe BADLY. XP


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 22, 2008)

Testing:

 

EDIT: Giratina and Shaymin normal form have the correct sprites now.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 22, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> That Magikarp looks like it needs to breathe BADLY. XP


He's been challenged to a hold-your-breath contest in a final effort to rid us of him.


----------



## xaiver (Oct 24, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> The Platinum frame 1 sprites are now available with the sprite BBCode (full details in the sprite BBCode thread in the Read! forum).
> 
> [sprite=pt]Luxray[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Dialga[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Palkia[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Giratina[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Giratina-origin[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Shaymin-sky[/sprite] [sprite=pt]Rotom-flying[/sprite]
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 25, 2008)

These sprites are AWESOME.


----------



## ColorBlind (Oct 25, 2008)

They look so cool. ^w^


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 26, 2008)

Eevee said:


> oh my god this is the best eevee sprite ever  :3


It looks bemused  |3


----------



## Terry. T. (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Jdrawer (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Murkrowfeather (Oct 27, 2008)

:O Yay! This is so cool.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 28, 2008)

Edit: I don't think there's a difference....


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 28, 2008)

Jewel Espeon said:


> Edit: I don't think there's a difference....


that's the DP sprite

you put 'pt' instead of 'dp' for platinum


----------



## Peter (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Yay!


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 1, 2008)

Eevee rules!

    He's not gonna...

    Cool.

      Where's the fence?


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 1, 2008)

*drools*Umbreon...


----------



## Ivy Newton (Nov 8, 2008)

Eh, I like the D/P ones better.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 9, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Minka_Glameow (Nov 12, 2008)

BANANAS!


----------



## Dragon (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

My favorite Pokemon are looking good~


----------



## Rossymore (Nov 21, 2008)

My three favourites!


----------



## Vaporeon (Nov 22, 2008)

EPIC WIN.


----------



## Rossymore (Nov 22, 2008)

Vaporeon said:


> EPIC WIN.


Ack! Rodent! Rodent!

Another test...


EDIT: Hmm...didn't work.
No shiny sprites I see.


----------



## zuea (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SatoHaru4Ever (Nov 28, 2008)

My current team, platinum form:







zubat will evolve, but this is what my team is at this second.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 28, 2008)

Rossymore said:


> Ack! Rodent! Rodent!
> 
> Another test...
> 
> ...


No, shinies don't work. No-one ever said they did...


----------



## Flora (Nov 28, 2008)

Diamond Team:








Love Roserade.  Ish so cute~


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 28, 2008)

...okay, I think it's time to close this thread already. We're done testing.


----------

